# Nanjing,China - Jiangsu provincial capital, Attractive city



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Nanjing is the capital city of Jiangsu with a population of 4.5 million. Owing to its superior geographic location, the city has remained the transportation center of the Yangzi Delta region. Once prospering on its shipyards, Nanjing has now grown into a commercial hub and cultural center of southeast China. 

For tourists, Nanjing is one of China's most attractive cities. The city has a balanced layout between traditional and modern architecture. Its many broad boulevards are well shaded from the summer heat by tall trees. The river bank by the Yangzi River irradiates nice and peaceful night views; the beautiful and quiet Xuanwu Lake and its forested islands smooth out the tough edges of a commercial metropolitan. 































































































































Xuanwu Lakeside (玄武湖畔)









YueJiang Pavilion（阅江楼）









Qinhuai River（秦淮河）


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Xuanwu lake









Daxinggong CBD









skyline


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

wow, really cool!!! 又开始工作拉?嘿嘿
by the way, nanjing population is 6 million, urban eara is 4 million.


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Night scene


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

where did you get all those city pics?
BTW nice pics.


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Nanjing's new CBD - Hexi CBD


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

stunning skyline!!!


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Everybody Happy New Year


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Awesome!!


----------



## xxDxx (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice city,nice pics:cheers:


----------

